# Difficulty posting photos in new format



## saxoclese (Nov 30, 2011)

When I try to add a photo to a post, it shows momentarily and then I get a message that it is not an image as expected.


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

How are posting it? What format is it in?


Testing...


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

Test...


----------

